# American Models motor coupling cracked



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm an O scale guy, but one of the members of my club had me look at his American Models SD-60 locos. These are true scale locos, NS short hoods. 

AAAAAnd they click like mad when going around the club layout. We popped off the shell to look at the drive line. Yep, it has a nylon type motor shaft coupler in the middle, and two black plastic output shaft couplers on either end of the driveshaft (U joints?). Each coupler has a groove that engages a T fitting on the driveshaft... at they have split inside, but only on one side of each coupler. The other end looks like an interference fit onto the output shafts. 

These locos have to be 10 years old... can you still get parts? Where? Maybe someone has figured our plastic isn't the way to go? :laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The American Models site lists a U joint set for $10.00 plus shipping.

Trainz.com claims they carry parts for American Models.

Best I could come up with.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

mopac said:


> The American Models site lists a U joint set for $10.00 plus shipping.
> 
> Trainz.com claims they carry parts for American Models.
> 
> Best I could come up with.


Thank you! That helps!


----------



## Railtwister (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry this post is so late, but I just now saw the original post. I replaced the universals on my AM FP7 from the mid eighties with one made by Hobbytown of Boston, and they are still available, give Nick, the new owner a call. The loco is an early one made by AM that came with a Sagami motor and OEM universals that looked like Athearn HO units. That FP7 is the smoothest running S scale engine I have...

Bill in FtL


----------

